# Lost Idler Pulley



## majti (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi,
I was driving my Nissan sentra 96 GXE (1.6 L) yesterday and i've heard a noise in my engine. My battery light went on, so i turned off the car and looked under the hood. I realized my Idler Pulley was gone and the belt slipped off. I ordered a new pulley, but it won't come with the nut probably. 
The nut is gone and I have no clue what nut should be there.
Does anyone has a diagram of a idler pulley assembly ? I want to know what other parts I might be missing besides pulley itself and the nut. 

Thanks.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

here is a part breakdown...

275 Compressor Mounting & Fitting :: Body Electrical :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: Sentra / 200SX Parts (B14U) 1995-1999 :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com


----------



## dfresh (Jun 19, 2004)

i just replaced mine last week. I also lost mine on the road. I was stranded as I didn't want to drain my battery. I temporarily put the bad one back on with some tools and new nut. got it home. bought a whole assembly off ebay that included the alternator bracket. Any nut with M8 threading will do. Make sure you still have that spacer between the pulley at the bracket. It will not sit flush with the alternator and crank pulley without this and will cause your pulley to kink up again. im also assuming that metal cover for the pulley was lost too. let me know if you got any questions.


----------



## morocho1979 (Aug 8, 2013)

dfresh said:


> i just replaced mine last week. I also lost mine on the road. I was stranded as I didn't want to drain my battery. I temporarily put the bad one back on with some tools and new nut. got it home. bought a whole assembly off ebay that included the alternator bracket. Any nut with M8 threading will do. Make sure you still have that spacer between the pulley at the bracket. It will not sit flush with the alternator and crank pulley without this and will cause your pulley to kink up again. im also assuming that metal cover for the pulley was lost too. let me know if you got any questions.


Anyone know the width of the spacer between the pulley and the bracket i oost my idler pulley


----------

